# What I See Out My Back Window



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2019)

Your photo does not show up.


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2019)

It does now.


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

drifter said:


> View attachment 76083


That's a cute little feeder


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

@hollydolly, Nice, I like the way you've hung then in the tree. I've got a larger one like yours I'm going to hang some morning when I get up feeling energetic.


----------



## kburra (Sep 7, 2019)

waiting for friends


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

We got a new  enclosed water dish the other day..  it stops the wind from blowing the water out of the  open bowled one..

Just been out and taken this picture a few minutes ago...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

kburra said:


> waiting for friends


 That's lovely ...


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2019)

This morning, I caught the wife and 2 of her little one's down back checking the creek.


----------

